# Netzwerkfestplatte unter Windows 7 wieder abmelden?



## mrfloppy (14. Mai 2012)

hallo,

ich habe eine netzwerkfestplatte an einem switch hängen worauf ich mit meinem rechner zugreifen kann, darauf zugreifen tu ich über start-computer-netzwerk und dann wird passwort abgefragt! möchte ich auch so haben, aber ich möchte mich auch wieder abmelden! ist das nicht möglich das ich die verbindung trenne ohne den rechner neu zu starten??? habe bisher nichts dazu gefunden was mich irgendwie weiterbringt !


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: netzwerkfestplatte unter win7 wieder abmelden!?!*

Moin mrfloppy,

vorab: Um welche Netzwerkfestplatte (kurz NAS) handelt es sich bei deiner genau? In der Regel verhält sich es sich bei Windows 7 so, solltest du das Netzlaufwerk nicht direkt verbunden haben (via Arbeitsplatz -> "Netzlaufwerk verbinden..."), dann wird es beim nächsten Neustart so sein, wie von dir beschrieben. Windows 7 sollte dich erneut nach einem Benutzernamen + Kennwort fragen. Sollte dies nicht so sein, melde dich bitte noch mal. Danke.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Juni 2012)

es handelt sich um einen LG n1a1 nas und ja ich muß mich immer nach neustart anmelden was auch so gewollt ist!

ABER ich möchte mich auch abmelden können sofern das möglich ist, d.h. nicht den rechner immer neustarten, nur damit die verbindung getrennt ist !


----------



## MFZ (9. Juni 2012)

Mit rechter Maustaste im Windows Explorer auf das Netzlaufwerk klicken -> Trennen


----------



## mrfloppy (10. Juni 2012)

leider nicht ganz, da gibts kein trennen 

START-COMPUTER-NETZWERK-NAS 

dann bei nas rechte maustaste aber da gibts kein trennen


----------



## MFZ (10. Juni 2012)

Nö, da gibt es auch keins. Weiter oben, wo du dem Netzlaufwerk einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugeordnet hast.
Guckst du hier: http://www.drwindows.de/attachments...ntfernen-20110705-netzlaufwerk-trennen_4a.jpg


----------



## mrfloppy (10. Juni 2012)

mußte ich bisher nie, bin immer wie oben beschrieben draufgegangen! wie kann ich denn der kiste einen netzwerkbuchstaben geben unter win7 64 ???


----------



## FKY2000 (14. Juni 2012)

Kurze Frage:
Ich kann ja nun nicht erkennen, warum Du beim Neustart Wert darauf legst immer wieder manuell zum NAS zu verbinden, aber wäre es nicht ein Lösungsansatz das Gerät "dauerhaft" zu verbinden ("Computer" / rechte Maustaste auf Netzwerk und "Laufwerk verbinden") und das Kennwort jedesmal halt neu einzugeben (machst Du ja ohenhin)...so wäre der Zugangsschutz auch gewährleistet. Das Laufwerk ist dann halt immer da (tut ja keinem weh!) hat aber Kennwortschutz...oder denke ich da zu einfach?


----------

